# Flashing oil light at belo zero?



## BooglesMcGee (Jul 28, 2009)

I got in my car this morning to come to work, and my oil light was blinking. The temp outside was 2 below, so I'm wondering if that might have something to do with it. I drove it to work, very carefully, and everything felt normal, and I didn't hear any wierd sounds. I just had the oil pan gasket replaced, so I'm wondering if it wasn't tightened down enough. How woried should I be?


----------



## najel (Apr 10, 2008)

Did you check the oil level? What oil do you have in the car?


----------



## BooglesMcGee (Jul 28, 2009)

I have 10w-30 and it was full. It's a 2.0 obd1 if that helps at all.

Edit: Found out it's because I'm dumb and used a FRAM oil filter. Let me just put my flame suit on...

...and go.
lol


----------



## Apexxx (Nov 10, 2011)

It could be the oil pump. The pressure issues tend to come up after an oil change, whereas the flow thru the new filter is less restricted, dropping the reported pressure across the system. A low OP reading when cold is unusual, unless your oil is frozen solid, which isn't the case w/10w-30.

Sorry, pump wear is likely, a bad sending unit is a possibility,

The pump should have been checked for excessive lash when the pan was off....


----------



## BooglesMcGee (Jul 28, 2009)

*FV-QR*

I had a friend look at it, and he told me that VWs are pretty picky about what oil filter you use. I guess the FRAMs have a cardboard disk, where others have a metal one, that likes to collapse sometimes, causing a drop in pressure. When he looked at it, he said he didn't hear anything from the pump, which is what he thought it might have been as well. But he's convinced that it's the filter, so we're going to drain the oil, swap filters, and see if that fixes it. If that's not it, at least I got that FRAM off of there lol.


----------



## najel (Apr 10, 2008)

Hmm, I have been running Hengst filters they have cardboard as well but have never had an issue with this ( I assume you are talking about the round piece at each end of the filter element). Anyway definetely worth checking that out before you start taking everything apart.


----------

